# Napoli: Spalletti in bilico. Italiano o De Zerbi per il futuro.



## admin (25 Aprile 2022)

Come riportato da Repubblica, dopo il crollo delle ultime settimane il futuro di Luciano Spalletti sulla panchina del Napoli è in bilico. De Laurentiis si guarda intorno e pensa a Italiano e a De Zerbi.


----------



## iceman. (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, dopo il crollo delle ultime settimane il futuro di Luciano Spalletti sulla panchina del Napoli è in bilico. De Laurentiis si guarda intorno e pensa a Italiano e a De Zerbi.


Dubito, con Spalletti è Champions sicura.
Lo scudetto, salvo investimenti che De La difficilmente farà, rimarrà utopia a Napoli


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, dopo il crollo delle ultime settimane il futuro di Luciano Spalletti sulla panchina del Napoli è in bilico. De Laurentiis si guarda intorno e pensa a Italiano e a De Zerbi.


Sarebbe una follia sostituire Spalletti. Allora cosa dovrebbero fare a Roma con Mourinho e Sarri?


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, dopo il crollo delle ultime settimane il futuro di Luciano Spalletti sulla panchina del Napoli è in bilico. De Laurentiis si guarda intorno e pensa a Italiano e a De Zerbi.


Aspetto l'ufficialità matematica, ma è molto probabile ormai che Spalletti faccia meno punti di Gattuso.


----------



## Prealpi (25 Aprile 2022)

Resta il fatto, che il vero problema del Napoli è il suo presidente


----------



## Swaitak (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, dopo il crollo delle ultime settimane il futuro di Luciano Spalletti sulla panchina del Napoli è in bilico. De Laurentiis si guarda intorno e pensa a Italiano e a De Zerbi.


perchè il Napoli ha ambizione di vittoria?


----------



## pazzomania (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Aspetto l'ufficialità matematica, ma è molto probabile ormai che Spalletti faccia meno punti di Gattuso.


Puahahaha

Sul serio?

Che Gattuso manco aveva Oshimen praticamente


----------



## sunburn (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Aspetto l'ufficialità matematica, ma è molto probabile ormai che Spalletti faccia meno punti di Gattuso.


Al massimo può farne due in più, ma tra quarto e quinto posto c’è tutta la differenza del mondo e Spalletti difficilmente fallirà il quarto.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Puahahaha
> 
> Sul serio?
> 
> Che Gattuso manco aveva Oshimen praticamente


Mancano 4 partite: Spalletti ha 67 punti, Gattuso ne ha fatti 77.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Al massimo può farne due in più, ma tra quarto e quinto posto c’è tutta la differenza del mondo e Spalletti difficilmente fallirà il quarto.


Ma questo grazie all'Atalanta che ha fatto una stagione pessima, perchè se ne facevano una come la scorsa avrebbe rischiato eccome di noni arrivare quarto.

Spalletti gode da sempre di un credito sproporzionato rispetto ai risultati concreti che ottiene.


----------



## Gamma (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, dopo il crollo delle ultime settimane il futuro di Luciano Spalletti sulla panchina del Napoli è in bilico. De Laurentiis si guarda intorno e pensa a Italiano e a De Zerbi.



Sarebbe ingeneroso. Anche il Napoli ha subito moltissimi infortuni importanti e nonostante questo era in corsa per lo scudetto fino a due partite fa.

Dopo un quinto posto ed una squadra che praticamente non si è rafforzata, sta riportando la Champions.


----------



## uolfetto (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Aspetto l'ufficialità matematica, ma è molto probabile ormai che Spalletti faccia meno punti di Gattuso.


Però ok paragonare i punti generalmente è utile per fare un raffronto con la stagione precedente ma non può considerarsi un vangelo assoluto. Se uno arriva terzo facendo una stagione sempre di testa ha fatto comunque meglio di uno che arriva quinto che però magari aveva fatto più punti. Le due situazioni non sono esattamente paragonabili.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Aprile 2022)

Magari prendono De Zerbi così ce li leviamo dalle palle per il prossimo anno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Aprile 2022)

Bene, così poi verranno ridimensionati anche questi nuovi "fenomeni italiani" mega pompati Italiano o De Zerbi.
Al Napoli falliscono tutti.


----------



## sunburn (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma questo grazie all'Atalanta che ha fatto una stagione pessima, perchè se ne facevano una come la scorsa avrebbe rischiato eccome di noni arrivare quarto.
> 
> Spalletti gode da sempre di un credito sproporzionato rispetto ai risultati concreti che ottiene.


A me Spalletti non piace(anche se ai tempi dell’esonero di Giampaolo l’avrei preferito a Pioli, e mi sbagliavo) ed ero tra i pochi che non massacrava Gattuso, ma penso che un quarto posto a 70 sia meglio di un quinto a 77 perché ogni campionato ha la sua storia e alla fine conta il piazzamento. Tra CL sì e CL no cambia tutto, a prescindere dai punti.


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2022)

De Zerbi con la propaganda dell’Ucraina ormai potrebbe anche sostituire Klopp al Liverpool


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Però ok paragonare i punti generalmente è utile per fare un raffronto con la stagione precedente ma non può considerarsi un vangelo assoluto. Se uno arriva terzo facendo una stagione sempre di testa ha fatto comunque meglio di uno che arriva quinto che però magari aveva fatto più punti. Le due situazioni non sono esattamente paragonabili.


Non sono d'accordo. Applicando la stessa logica se noi chiudiamo a 78 punti facciamo una stagione migliore della scorsa a 79?

Per me la differenza nella corsa al quarto-quinto posto quest'anno è il crollo dell'Atalanta. Altrimenti sia Spalletti che Allegri sarebbero nella baraonda di una qualificazione ancora tutta da conquistare, al pari di Gattuso e Pirlo un anno fa.

Sinceramente non vedo come facendo meno punti della stagione prima si possa dire di essere migliorati.

Comunque al di la di tutto, ho sempre sostenuto che difficilmente il Napoli avrebbe fatto piu punti di un anno fa, piu o meno ci siamo.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Aspetto l'ufficialità matematica, ma è molto probabile ormai che Spalletti faccia meno punti di Gattuso.


Ma se è terzo a +9 sulla quinta.

Io non capirò mai questo malsano gusto a mettere nella stessa frase un allenatore fatto e uno che ci sta provando. 
E vabbè che l'allenatore per te non conta..allora mettiamo un gatto in panchina.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma se è terzo a +9 sulla quinta.


Pero difficilmente farà piu punti di Gattuso, come ho sempre sostenuto.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Pero difficilmente farà piu punti di Gattuso, come ho sempre sostenuto.


Ma tu guardi i punti o l'obiettivo?
Non capisco questo paragone.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma se è terzo a +9 sulla quinta.
> 
> Io non capirò mai questo malsano gusto a mettere nella stessa frase un allenatore fatto e uno che ci sta provando.
> E vabbè che l'allenatore per te non conta..allora mettiamo un gatto in panchina.


Non è questo il punto. Il punto è che il Napoli è questo e in panchina puoi metterci anche Sandokan.
I punti che farà piu o meno quelli sono, tra 75 e 78.

Poi il resto è un giudizio soggettivo, per cui Gattuso che fa 77 punti è un cane mentre Spalletti che ne fa (forse) altrettanti è un grande allenatore che ti garantisce la Champions. Forse, come sostengo io, la verità è una via di mezzo tra i due e l'allenatore incide fino ad un certo punto.


----------



## uolfetto (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Applicando la stessa logica se noi chiudiamo a 78 punti facciamo una stagione migliore della scorsa a 79?
> 
> Per me la differenza nella corsa al quarto-quinto posto quest'anno è il crollo dell'Atalanta. Altrimenti sia Spalletti che Allegri sarebbero nella baraonda di una qualificazione ancora tutta da conquistare, al pari di Gattuso e Pirlo un anno fa.
> 
> ...


Per me sono situazioni che non si possono paragonare così nel modo in cui fai tu. Per me al momento la stagione del Napoli è superiore a quella scorsa, a prescindere da chi sia l'allenatore non mi interessa esaltare uno o dequalificare l'altro. Ripeto al momento perchè se poi crollano nelle prossime giornate e fanno quinti allora il discorso cambia. Se noi chiudessimo a 78 perdendo le ultime 4 la considererei una stagione certamente superiore alla scorsa avendo conquistato la Champions con 4 giornate di anticipo invece di rischiarla all'ultima giornata e soprattutto aver condotto una lotta per lo scudetto fino a questo punto.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma tu guardi i punti o l'obiettivo?
> Non capisco questo paragone.


Beh dai è dalla prima giornata che ne parliamo e capisco che la cosa ti tocchi nell'orgoglio.

Ma è un dato di fatto che Spalletti difficilmente faccia piu punti di Gattuso, a questo punto.

L'obiettivo un cavolo... fino a qualche settimana fa era la favorita per lo scudetto e sta crollando di brutto, se a Pioli fosse successa una cosa simile saresti il primo sotto casa sua ad aspettarlo, non diciamo fesserie. L'obiettivo del Napoli quest'anno non era e non è mai stato il quarto posto. 

Infatti stanno valutando se confermarlo o meno Spalletti, perchè nell'insieme è stata una stagione super deludente, tra l'eliminazione in Coppa Italia contro la Fiorentina e la batosta presa col Barcellona in EL... ora questo crollo col rischio di farsi superare anche dalla Juve. La fortuna è che l'Atalanta non c'è mai stata, a Napoli lo sanno bene che le cose stanno cosi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mancano 4 partite: Spalletti ha 67 punti, Gattuso ne ha fatti 77.


Un + 2 che incredibilmente significa Champions League probabilmente


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non è questo il punto. Il punto è che il Napoli è questo e in panchina puoi metterci anche Sandokan.
> I punti che farà piu o meno quelli sono, tra 75 e 78.
> 
> Poi il resto è un giudizio soggettivo, per cui Gattuso che fa 77 punti è un cane mentre Spalletti che ne fa (forse) altrettanti è un grande allenatore che ti garantisce la Champions. Forse, come sostengo io, la verità è una via di mezzo tra i due e l'allenatore incide fino ad un certo punto.


Ma secondo me dovresti solo valutare la stagione , l'obiettivo centrato o meno e il rendimento/crescita dei singoli.

Io quest'anno ho visto un napoli che ha praticamente centrato la qualificazione Champions in carrozza e per qualche tempo era addirittura sul treno scudetto.
Poi ok , per lo scudetto non ce la faranno ma parli di un club che lo scudetto lo ha vinto giusto con maradona.

Fare un confronto tra il Napoli di Spalletti e quello di Gattuso guardando solo i punti conquistati a me pare un'analisi fine a se stessa visto che ogni campionato è diverso.

A favore di Spalletti parla una storia lunga ormai più di 30 anni .
Gattuso forse si farà ma dire che oggi non è nemmeno lontanamente paragonabile a Luciano mica è un delitto.
Del resto Spalletti all'età di Gattuso non era certo in serie a.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Per me sono situazioni che non si possono paragonare così nel modo in cui fai tu. Per me al momento la stagione del Napoli è superiore a quella scorsa, a prescindere da chi sia l'allenatore non mi interessa esaltare uno o dequalificare l'altro. Ripeto al momento perchè se poi crollano nelle prossime giornate e fanno quinti allora il discorso cambia. Se noi chiudessimo a 78 perdendo le ultime 4 la considerei una stagione certamente superiore alla scorsa avendo conquistato la Champions con 4 giornate di anticipo invece di rischiarla all'ultima giornata e soprattutto aver condotto una lotta per lo scudetto fino a questo punto.


Invece secondo me questo è un ragionamento che non regge. Tutto dipende dalla stagione dell'Atalanta ragazzi. E' solo grazie al loro crollo se Juve e Napoli arrivano facilmente quarti, altrimenti sarebbe tutto ancora da giocare. Non si puo valutare la propria stagione in base alle disgrazie delle avversarie.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh dai è dalla prima giornata che ne parliamo e capisco che la cosa ti tocchi nell'orgoglio.
> 
> Ma è un dato di fatto che Spalletti difficilmente faccia piu punti di Gattuso, a questo punto.
> 
> ...


Quindi Spalletti ha fallito perché non ha vinto lo scudetto mentre Gattuso ha fatto il suo?
Io non capisco.
Per me il problema nemmeno si pone perché stai paragonando un allenatore vero a uno che ci sta provando.

Non mi tocca proprio nulla nell'orgoglio, non sono mica l'avvocato difensore di Spalletti. 
A favore di Spalletti parla la storia.


----------



## Milanoide (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh dai è dalla prima giornata che ne parliamo e capisco che la cosa ti tocchi nell'orgoglio.
> 
> Ma è un dato di fatto che Spalletti difficilmente faccia piu punti di Gattuso, a questo punto.
> 
> ...


Poi uno dei fattori di un eventuale avvicendamento sarebbe che il neo arrivato costa meno di Spalletti. De Laurentiis ci guarda. Ne deve valere la pena pagare uno certi soldi.


----------



## uolfetto (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Invece secondo me questo è un ragionamento che non regge. Tutto dipende dalla stagione dell'Atalanta ragazzi. E' solo grazie al loro crollo se Juve e Napoli arrivano facilmente quarti, altrimenti sarebbe tutto ancora da giocare. Non si puo valutare la propria stagione in base alle disgrazie delle avversarie.


Che ti devo dire, secondo me fai un discorso da estremista della matematica. Allora noi siamo in corsa per lo scudetto solo perchè l'Inter ha un bel po' di punti in meno non so nemmeno bene quanti. Quindi il nostro scudetto non varrebbe niente. Sono due campionati diversi, cambiano anche gli avversari, i momenti, magari è più difficile fare punti. Poi ripeto, il paragone dei punti fra le stagioni è sicuramente utile, ma con un po' più di flessibilità...


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quindi Spalletti ha fallito perché non ha vinto lo scudetto mentre Gattuso ha fatto il suo?
> Io non capisco.
> Per me il problema nemmeno si pone perché stai paragonando un allenatore vero a uno che ci sta provando.


Non rigirare la frittata. E' una vecchia storia e sai benissimo di cosa parlo.

Io fin dalla prima giornata dico che difficilmente Spalletti avrebbe fatto piu punti di Gattuso, come sai bene, ed è quello che sta succedendo.

Spalletti gode di una stampa assolutamente illogica e ingiustificata dai fatti.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non rigirare la frittata. E' una vecchia storia e sai benissimo di cosa parlo.
> 
> Io fin dalla prima giornata dico che difficilmente Spalletti avrebbe fatto piu punti di Gattuso, come sai bene, ed è quello che sta succedendo.
> 
> Spalletti gode di una stampa assolutamente illogica e ingiustificata dai fatti.


Ma se tu parli di punti come possiamo capirci?
Io non sono abituato ad analizzare una stagione sulla base dei punti. 

Per me la stagione del Napoli ad oggi è nettamente superiore a quella dello scorso anno per risultati , gioco , crescita dei singoli. 
Ma ci avrei messo la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma se tu parli di punti come possiamo capirci?
> Io non sono abituato ad analizzare una stagione sulla base dei punti.
> 
> Per me la stagione del Napoli ad oggi è nettamente superiore a quella dello scorso anno per risultati , gioco , crescita dei singoli.
> Ma ci avrei messo la mano sul fuoco.


Ma non è cosi. Lo dici per impressione tua, perchè non tifi Napoli (prima di tutto) e perchè sostieni la tua tesi senza voler cambiare idea.

Il Napoli ha perso con Spezia, due volte con l'Empoli, in casa con la Fiorentina, pareggiato col Verona... ha vinto un solo scontro diretto (con noi e sappiamo come). Non è stata una stagione migliore della scorsa sul piano dei risultati, "nettamente" poi figuriamoci.

Riguardo al gioco e crescita dei singoli... parliamone. Ha fatto 60 goal a quattro partite dalla fine, contro gli 86 goal di un anno fa. Quindi anche questo mito direi che possiamo sfatarlo a questo punto.

La verità è che Spalletti non sta facendo meglio di Gattuso e anzi sta rischiando di fare peggio, pur prendendo il triplo dello stipendio e presentandosi come allenatore di ben altro status.

Ma poi se Dela sta valutando di cacciarlo a fine campionato, significa che una stagione "nettamente superiore" non la sta facendo di sicuro.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Che ti devo dire, secondo me fai un discorso da estremista della matematica. Allora noi siamo in corsa per lo scudetto solo perchè l'Inter ha un bel po' di punti in meno non so nemmeno bene quanti. Quindi il nostro scudetto non varrebbe niente. Sono due campionati diversi, cambiano anche gli avversari, i momenti, magari è più difficile fare punti. Poi ripeto, il paragone dei punti fra le stagioni è sicuramente utile, ma con un po' più di flessibilità...


Questo è poco ma sicuro. Se l'Inter fosse stata quella della stagione scorsa, con Lukaku Hakimi e Eriksen non saremmo mai stati in corsa per lo scudetto, nonostante stiamo facendo nel complesso una stagione migliore della scorsa per media punti e scontri diretti.

Noi ci stiamo giocando lo scudetto perchè l'Inter si è indebolita. Questo è fuori discussione. Io lo dico dal giorno zero, quando si è chiuso il mercato di agosto.

Come dico che il Napoli non avrebbe lottato per lo scudetto, fatto meno punti di noi e probabilmente meno di Gattuso. Diciamo che certi conteggi, almeno secondo me, si possono fare anche solo leggendo le rose delle squadre. Io lo faccio ogni anno e raramente sbaglio (a meno di crolli come quello dell'Atalanta, secondo me impossibili da prevedere), segno che un pochino la matematica nel determinare una classifica conta.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Invece secondo me questo è un ragionamento che non regge. Tutto dipende dalla stagione dell'Atalanta ragazzi. E' solo grazie al loro crollo se Juve e Napoli arrivano facilmente quarti, altrimenti sarebbe tutto ancora da giocare. Non si puo valutare la propria stagione in base alle disgrazie delle avversarie.


Questo è un altro tipo di discorso e magari la proprietà del Napoli deve pure approfondire questi concetti però nello sport è normale che i risultati centrati dipendono dalla bravura personale, dai limiti altrui e dal livello generale .
Pure la juve di allegri magari avrebbe vinto due champions se non avesse incrociato il real di cr7 e il barca di messi.
Questo forse basta a non farne necessariamente un perdente ma purtroppo per lui non basta a farne un vincente.

Comunque chiudiamo questa diatriba pro/contro gattuso.
Io contro ringhio ho nulla però penso il ruolo dell'allenatore non possa nemmeno essere così banalizzato.
Spalletti magari a te non piace e lo reputi sopravvalutato, ci sta , ma parli sempre di una vecchia volpe della categoria, uno che si è fatto con sacrifici e gavetta.

Non reputo nemmeno giusto mettere gattuso e Spalletti sullo stesso piano se si crede alla meritocrazia e all'esperienza.
Io Spalletti lo ricordo in serie A tantissimi anni fa...
E ci è arrivato lavorando sodo.
Non ha mai vinto lo scudetto ma ha sempre giocato campionati dignitosi proponendo un buon calcio.
Io almeno lo ricordo così, poi magari sbaglio.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma non è cosi. Lo dici per impressione tua, perchè non tifi Napoli (prima di tutto) e perchè sostieni la tua tesi senza voler cambiare idea.
> 
> Il Napoli ha perso con Spezia, due volte con l'Empoli, in casa con la Fiorentina, pareggiato col Verona... ha vinto un solo scontro diretto (con noi e sappiamo come). Non è stata una stagione migliore della scorsa sul piano dei risultati, "nettamente" poi figuriamoci.
> 
> ...


Io non faccio analisi come le fai te.
Tu ti attieni molto ai numeri mentre per me è importante anche come si tiene il campo.
Abbiamo due modi diversi di vedere il calcio e quindi non ci possiamo capire.
Per me il Napoli tatticamente e tecnicamente è molto migliorato con Spalletti .
Discorso chiuso perché annoio il forum.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mancano 4 partite: Spalletti ha 67 punti, Gattuso ne ha fatti 77.



Cortocircuito incoming


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io non faccio analisi come le fai te.
> Tu ti attieni molto ai numeri mentre per me è importante anche come si tiene il campo.
> Abbiamo due modi diversi di vedere il calcio e quindi non ci possiamo capire.
> Per me il Napoli tatticamente e tecnicamente è molto migliorato con Spalletti .
> Discorso chiuso perché annoio il forum.


Non è vero. Non abbiamo affatto due modi diversi di vedere il calcio. Anzi forse abbiamo lo stesso o quasi.

Penso piuttosto che non abbia visto una partita del Napoli negli ultimi 5 mesi. Mi sa che è questo sai... il Napoli che hai in mente tu è giusto quello delle prime dieci giornate, poi è stato parecchio mediocre, soprattutto nel gioco espresso, come d'altronde testimoniano (ripeto) i goal fatti. Hanno retto tra alti e bassi, a livello di risultati, poi nelle ultime partite è crollato anche il sistema difensivo, che era il cardine del gioco di Spalletti, e si parla di qualche problema di spogliatoio di troppo, tanto che Dela ha imposto il ritiro in questa settimana.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma non è cosi. Lo dici per impressione tua, perchè non tifi Napoli (prima di tutto) e perchè sostieni la tua tesi senza voler cambiare idea.
> 
> Il Napoli ha perso con Spezia, due volte con l'Empoli, in casa con la Fiorentina, pareggiato col Verona... ha vinto un solo scontro diretto (con noi e sappiamo come). Non è stata una stagione migliore della scorsa sul piano dei risultati, "nettamente" poi figuriamoci.
> 
> ...


Ci sono analisi che vanno oltre i numeri e credo quel Napoli Verona sia una macchia terribile. 
Puoi fare anche 700 punti ma se stecchi il colpo finale ....
Cosa è successo in quella partita lo sanno solo loro ma un allenatore certi treni deve prenderli.

Pioli oggi è dove è perché Atalanta Milan lha fatta sua.
Perché il Napoli si è liquefatto sul traguardo?


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Solo (25 Aprile 2022)

ADL ha già detto che per il prossimo anno devono abbassare il monte ingaggi, se cacciano pure Spalletti finisce che tornano dritti al quinto posto.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non è vero. Non abbiamo affatto due modi diversi di vedere il calcio. Anzi forse abbiamo lo stesso o quasi.
> 
> Penso piuttosto che non abbia visto una partita del Napoli negli ultimi 5 mesi. Mi sa che è questo sai... il Napoli che hai in mente tu è giusto quello delle prime dieci giornate, poi è stato parecchio mediocre, soprattutto nel gioco espresso, come d'altronde testimoniano (ripeto) i goal fatti. Hanno retto tra alti e bassi, a livello di risultati, poi nelle ultime partite è crollato anche il sistema difensivo, che era il cardine del gioco di Spalletti, e si parla di qualche problema di spogliatoio di troppo, tanto che Dela ha imposto il ritiro in questa settimana.


Se hanno problemi interni non lo so.
Sono in calo ed è evidente...
Non lo nego.
Ho visto spesso il Napoli anche recentemente.


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2022)

*Non è una chat *


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Aprile 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> ADL ha già detto che per il prossimo anno devono abbassare il monte ingaggi, se cacciano pure Spalletti finisce che tornano dritti al quinto posto.


Ma non è detto, anche noi abbiamo abbassato il monte ingaggi di un'ottantina di milioni e dal sesto posto ci stiamo giocando lo scudetto.


----------



## Solo (25 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma non è detto, anche noi abbiamo abbassato il monte ingaggi di un'ottantina di milioni e dal sesto posto ci stiamo giocando lo scudetto.


Beh certo, dipendo dall'operato della società. Tu del Napoli ti fidi? 

Ma poi lì hanno sempre lo stesso problema, ADL al secondo anno comincia puntualmente a scazzare con l'allenatore. Quest'anno ha addirittura anticipato al primo anno.


----------



## Raryof (25 Aprile 2022)

Anno prossimo questi saltano, potrebbe essere l'annata della Roma, quella in cui gli gira tutto bene e superano i 75 punti, non lo so, di sicuro se si sentirà la mancanza alle spalle, di squadre che partono da cani e nemmeno se la giocano, sarà più difficile per loro confermarsi se davanti ci saranno sempre 3 squadre fisse, ben diverso invece quando parti bene e dietro stentano, metti da parte i punti che poi ti portano in Champions tranquillamente, ma cosa succede se il Napoli non mette da parte i punti prima e le romane più l'Atalanta non gli regalano quei 10-12 punti in più che fanno sempre in questi scontri diretti?
Questo è un ambiente che salterà presto, ad esempio già quest'anno erano da terzo-quarto posto ma visti i tanti punti buttati da noi sono rimasti lì lì a giocarsela fino ad aprile, in condizioni normali, senza fuorigiochi geografici del menga, sarebbero andati in ritiro permanente già a febbraio.
Voglio però vedere dove saranno quando dovranno cedere quei giocatori che hanno tirato la carretta per anni e adesso molleranno, dove saranno quando anche noi avremo un Osimhen davanti, perché adesso sotto sotto il Milan è avvicinabile, ha tanti mediocri e non è così ingiocabile, ma l'anno prossimo sarà sicuramente più dura recitare la parte del Napoli che vuole lo scudetto se già fanno fatica a fare meglio del Napoli di Gattuso.
Per me c'è stata una scia lasciata dal Milan che ha fatto fare il botto di punti l'anno scorso, poi il Milan ha mantenuto questo ritmo e le altre hanno pensato di fare lo stesso, Atalanta saltata in maniera tranquilla, il Napoli adesso se la prenderà col pelato, purtroppo per loro ci sono equilibri che non fanno sì che queste squadre possano mantenere la scia del Milan, nemmeno lagnando una domenica sì e l'altra pure, possono lagnare ma poi parla il campo e devono sperare che 'sti arabi continuino con mercati da 0€ se vogliono pensare di giocarsela ancora (la vedo difficile, per me li salutiamo già in estate appena arriverà un Asensio o giocatori di questo livello).


----------



## bmb (25 Aprile 2022)

Entrambi ottimi nomi per continuare a vedere il povero gabbiano che perde il treno.

Se Viky Osimè vuole a noi servirebbe un centravanti di sfondamento.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Aprile 2022)

il rapporto è rotto ma piu per Spalletti a mio avviso

aveva già dato segnali di insofferenza dopo le critiche di Dela..Spalletti è permaloso e Delaurentis fa incavolare tutti gli allenatori che ha..ricordo com'è finita anche con allenatori che avevano fatto molto bene a napoli come sarri


----------



## JoKeR (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Aspetto l'ufficialità matematica, ma è molto probabile ormai che Spalletti faccia meno punti di Gattuso.


Tu contestualizzi sempre e stavolta no?
Il Napoli, perdendo con la Fiorentina, ha mollato.
È una squadra da sempre isterica come l’ambiente che vive sull’onda dell’entusiasmo.
Ieri ha compiuto un harakiri assurdo..
Dal momento che sono praticamente certi della Champions non gliene frega molto di fare 70 o 75 punti.
Diverso l’anno scorso quando bastava battere il Verona in casa o evitare di perdere 5 trasferte o simile di fila.
Io quest’anno credevo nel Napoli, ma ancora una volta la piazza e Spalletti hanno tradito.
Pensavo che Napoli e Milan avrebbero lottato per lo scudetto, l’Inter non la consideravo così tanto.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, dopo il crollo delle ultime settimane il futuro di Luciano Spalletti sulla panchina del Napoli è in bilico. De Laurentiis si guarda intorno e pensa a Italiano e a De Zerbi.


sicuramente spalletti non è uno che si dimette, lo deve cacciare de laurentiis.

se passano a italiano/de zerbi c'è aria di ridimensionamento.


----------



## rossonerosud (25 Aprile 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sicuramente spalletti non è uno che si dimette, lo deve cacciare de laurentiis.
> 
> se passano a italiano/de zerbi c'è aria di ridimensionamento.


Non sono d'accordo. De Zerbi e Italiano sono i due migliori allenatori italiani al momento, se il Napoli si afffida a uno di loro fa un affare. Spalletti è sempre stato un discreto allenatore ma non è fatto per vincere. Al momento decisivo fallisce sempre.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Aprile 2022)

Sarebbe assurdo. Il Napoli è un'altra squadra che è stata tempestate dagli infortuni e nonostante questo è terzo.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Aprile 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. De Zerbi e Italiano sono i due migliori allenatori italiani al momento, se il Napoli si afffida a uno di loro fa un affare. Spalletti è sempre stato un discreto allenatore ma non è fatto per vincere. Al momento decisivo fallisce sempre.


in realtà spalletti non fallisce mai...raggiunge sempre il suo obiettivo...è Gattuso che l'anno scorso l'ha fallito

e a proposito di Gattuso siccome leggo paragoni sui punti fatti rispetto a Spalletti voglio dire che a mio avviso non c'entra nulla il confronto dei punti conta il confronto delle posizioni

se fai meno punti e arrivi terzo hai fatto meglio che con piu punti e arrivando quinti...vuol dire che il livello generale si è alzato nel campionato e ci sono meno punti

mica si può fare un confronto matematico puro...sennò se un anno uno vince lo scudetto ma facendo 2 punti meno dell'anno prima che magari è arrivato secondo che vuol dire che è peggiorato?

in linea generale comunque paragonare Spalletti a Gattuso con tutto il rispetto mi sembra una follia totale...


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Aprile 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. De Zerbi e Italiano sono i due migliori allenatori italiani al momento, se il Napoli si afffida a uno di loro fa un affare. Spalletti è sempre stato un discreto allenatore ma non è fatto per vincere. Al momento decisivo fallisce sempre.


Anche juric e Dionisio che è superiore a De Zerbi.


----------



## Djici (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Aspetto l'ufficialità matematica, ma è molto probabile ormai che Spalletti faccia meno punti di Gattuso.


L'obiettivo numero 1 e centrare l'obiettivo stagionale.
Perché alla fine è quello che conta.
Guarda che se noi vinciamo il campionato con 60 punti (cosa impossibile) direi che abbiamo fatto meglio che l'anno prima dove siamo finiti al secondo posto con più di 70 punti.
Se l'anno prossimo facciamo lo stesso numero di punti ai gironi di CL ma passiamo il turno allora avremo fatto meglio che quest'anno...

Poi certamente, si può confrontare i risultati di 2 allenatori che hanno centrato lo stesso obiettivo.
Se quest'anno vinciamo il campionato a marzo con 15 punti sulla seconda e l'anno dopo lo vinciamo con. 1punto sulla seconda, potremo dire chi ha fatto meglio tra Pioli 2021-2022 e Pioli 2022-2023.

Ma l'obiettivo numero 1 non e fare 1 gol o 1 punto in più rispetto a l'anno prima. E fare 1 gol in più o 1 punto in più rispetto a l'avversario.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Aprile 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. De Zerbi e Italiano sono i due migliori allenatori italiani al momento, se il Napoli si afffida a uno di loro fa un affare. Spalletti è sempre stato un discreto allenatore ma non è fatto per vincere. Al momento decisivo fallisce sempre.


non mi sono spiegata bene: intendevo ridimensionamento in ottica mercato, non per il valore dell'allenatore in se.

anche perchè osimhen avrà offerte quest'estate, koulibaly idem, mertens insigne e altri stanno per lasciare per motivi di età/fine ciclo, e de laurentiis non mi sembra intenzionato a un mercato di botti ma piuttosto ad andare al risparmio. 

e partendo con un tecnico nuovo aprirebbe un ciclo partendo da zero con giocatori nuovi (ma non è detto più forti degli attuali).


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Tu contestualizzi sempre e stavolta no?
> Il Napoli, perdendo con la Fiorentina, ha mollato.
> È una squadra da sempre isterica come l’ambiente che vive sull’onda dell’entusiasmo.
> Ieri ha compiuto un harakiri assurdo..
> ...


Va bene contestualizzare, ma a me suonano un po' come scuse.

Il Napoli sta giocando male e facendo male in tutto il girone di ritorno.

61 goal fatti contro gli 86 della scorsa stagione, il peggioramento c'è in tutti gli aspetti non soltanto nei punti.
Anche nel rendimento individuale, dove Zielinski Lozano Insigne Fabian Ruiz Mertens hanno fatto una stagione peggiore della scorsa.

Poi le cause mi sembra che dipendano dai pregiudizi che ci sono nei confronti di Gattuso piu che altro, perchè nei fatti non è stata una buona stagione e non mi sorprende il fatto che Dela pensi al cambio di allenatore, anche alla luce dello stipendio importante di Spalletti.

Secondo me a Napoli hanno perso un po' la bussola, i bilanci negativi delle ultime due stagione stanno creando un certo isterismo nella proprietà piu che nella tifoseria.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> L'obiettivo numero 1 e centrare l'obiettivo stagionale.
> Perché alla fine è quello che conta.
> Guarda che se noi vinciamo il campionato con 60 punti (cosa impossibile) direi che abbiamo fatto meglio che l'anno prima dove siamo finiti al secondo posto con più di 70 punti.
> Se l'anno prossimo facciamo lo stesso numero di punti ai gironi di CL ma passiamo il turno allora avremo fatto meglio che quest'anno...
> ...


Libero di pensarla come vuoi, ma è un modo sbagliato di ragionare.

Le grandi squadre non hanno MAI obiettivi stagionali ma sempre obiettivi di punti. Cosi ragionano Guardiola Conte Klopp... tutti ragionano cosi. Partono ad inizio stagione e fissano un obiettivo di punti da fare. Poi il piazzamento finale dipende da mille fattori indipendenti dal loro lavoro e dalle loro capacità.

Quest'anno ripeto ancora che la fortuna di Napoli e Juve sta solo nel tracollo dell'Atalanta.

Se loro avessero fatto una stagione come la scorsa, Allegri e Spalletti sarebbero a giocarsi la qualificazione all'ultima giornata.

Perchè nella sostanza e nei risultati, Allegri e Spalletti stanno facendo peggio di Pirlo e Gattuso, questa è la verità. Non soltanto nei punti, ma anche nei goal segnati per esempio.

PS: la Champions non c'entra nulla. E' una competizione piu breve e i fattori in gioco sono completamente diversi, non si puo fare un raffronto tra stagioni diverse essendo solitamente avversari completamente diversi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma tu guardi i punti o l'obiettivo?
> Non capisco questo paragone.


l'obiettivo dipende pure dai tuoi avversari, perche se raggiungi l'obiettivo senza avversari degni poi ti parte la canzoncina "ponci ponci po po po, ti piace vincere facile?" quest'anno con l'atalanta in caduta libera centrare un posto in coppa era molto piu semplice


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> l'obiettivo dipende pure dai tuoi avversari, perche se raggiungi l'obiettivo senza avversari degni poi ti parte la canzoncina "ponci ponci po po po, ti piace vincere facile?" quest'anno con l'atalanta in caduta libera centrare un posto in coppa era molto piu semplice


Ponci ponci po la cantano gli invidiosi rosiconi , a meno che per vincere facile non si intenda barare.

Dammi la champions in finale contro il Lugano e poi vedi se la festeggio ,se me la conto e se mi turbano i ponci ponci po.

Nel calcio contano i risultati ed essere più forti in quel momento storico.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2022)

Per me Napoli, Atalanta e tutte ste squadre uscite negli ultimi anni, torneranno dove gli compete.

Magari mi sbaglio...


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me Napoli, Atalanta e tutte ste squadre uscite negli ultimi anni, torneranno dove gli compete.
> 
> Magari mi sbaglio...


Hanno un discreto bacino, il Napoli soprattutto.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hanno un discreto bacino, il Napoli soprattutto.



Si è vero, pero' ormai Inter, Milan e Juve si sono abbastanza raddrizzate.

Il posto CL rimane uno.

Poi per carità, la palla è rotonda.


----------



## unbreakable (26 Aprile 2022)

l'anno scorso il napoli è arrivato quinto..il suo scudetto era entrare in champions direi che ci sono e si possono ritenere soddisfatti..poi se volevano passare dal quinto al primo posto..a me sembra un tantino pretenzioso..

a napoli sono bravissimi a distruggere quanto di buono ricostruire ed ogni hanno devono ricominciare..a parere mio non ha senso cambiare spalletti, però il presidente del napoli è così..ed ormai sono quasi 20 anni di presidenza..con continui bisticci con i vari allenatori


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si è vero, pero' ormai Inter, Milan e Juve si sono abbastanza raddrizzate.
> 
> Il posto CL rimane uno.
> 
> Poi per carità, la palla è rotonda.


Napoli dovrebbe vivere di gioia e sole e invece si creano troppi fantasmi.
Una piazza sempre stata calda ma difficile. 
Aspettano il nuovo re anche loro..


----------



## numero 3 (26 Aprile 2022)

Ma solo a me De Zerbi sembra" The New Giampaolo?"


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ponci ponci po la cantano gli invidiosi rosiconi , a meno che per vincere facile non si intenda barare.
> 
> Dammi la champions in finale contro il Lugano e poi vedi se la festeggio ,se me la conto e se mi turbano i ponci ponci po.
> 
> Nel calcio contano i risultati ed essere più forti in quel momento storico.


si ma stai andando su un altro discorso, qua si sta parlando dei risultati di un allenatore (non di festeggiare la vittoria contro una squadra inferiore) pagato il doppio se non il triplo del suo predecessore per fare meglio, se i punti a fine campionato sono gli stessi significa che il suo operato non ha apportato nessun miglioramento e quindi delamentis giustamente si chiede: "perche pagare 3 volte lo stipendio di gattuso per avere uno spalletti che fa gli stessi punti se non meno?", forse quei punti sono le reali potenzialita della squadra a prescindere dall'allenatore?
Poi piaccia o no, gli avversari formano il banco di prova, un conto è vincere lo scudetto quando gli avversari sono liverpool, chelsea, city ecc, un conto è vincere uno scudetto quando sei il psg, poi che i tifosi festeggino o meno non c'entra nulla con la difficolta nel raggiungere l'obiettivo sportivo.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma stai andando su un altro discorso, qua si sta parlando dei risultati di un allenatore (non di festeggiare la vittoria contro una squadra inferiore) pagato il doppio se non il triplo del suo predecessore per fare meglio, se i punti a fine campionato sono gli stessi significa che il suo operato non ha apportato nessun miglioramento e quindi delamentis giustamente si chiede: "perche pagare 3 volte lo stipendio di gattuso per avere uno spalletti che fa gli stessi punti se non meno?", forse quei punti sono le reali potenzialita della squadra a prescindere dall'allenatore?
> Poi piaccia o no, gli avversari formano il banco di prova, un conto è vincere lo scudetto quando gli avversari sono liverpool, chelsea, city ecc, un conto è vincere uno scudetto quando sei il psg, poi che i tifosi festeggino o meno non c'entra nulla con la difficolta nel raggiungere l'obiettivo sportivo.


Perchè io semplicemente questo discorso non lo condivido : se io prendo spalletti e lo pago bene affinchè mi porti in champions e a fine anno si centra l'obiettivo per me il mister ha fatto il suo.
Poi volendo fare una valutazione più approfondita il ds e il presidente possono anche analizzare la crescita e il rendimento dei singoli perchè i cartellini per le società sono asset ed è doveroso pretendere una valorizzazione tecnica.

Ma non penso che ds e presidente possano analizzare il rendimento della squadra facendo una mera valutazione dei punti magari rapportando il tutto alle stagioni precedenti nè possono sminuire un obiettivo raggiunto sulla base di quello che fanno le altre.

Diverso il discorso se il presidente del napoli voleva che la sua squadra si giocasse lo scudetto fino all'ultima giornata.
In quel caso spalletti vacilla perchè ha fallito.

Ma se, ripeto, l'obiettivo era la champions io vedo una squadra che ha si mollato ma ha praticamente l'obiettivo in tasca.
Non è corretto secondo me sminuire il campionato del napoli asserendo che le romane, la juve e l'atalanta non sono state altamente competitive, come trovo riduttivo paragonare i punteggi di due campionati.
Le squadre non sono macchine da punti ma gruppi squadra che se le giocano sul lungo con altre rivali.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perchè io semplicemente questo discorso non lo condivido : se io prendo spalletti e lo pago bene affinchè mi porti in champions e a fine anno si centra l'obiettivo per me il mister ha fatto il suo.
> Poi volendo fare una valutazione più approfondita il ds e il presidente possono anche analizzare la crescita e il rendimento dei singoli perchè i cartellini per le società sono asset ed è doveroso pretendere una valorizzazione tecnica.
> 
> Ma non penso che ds e presidente possano analizzare il rendimento della squadra facendo una mera valutazione dei punti magari rapportando il tutto alle stagioni precedenti nè possono sminuire un obiettivo raggiunto sulla base di quello che fanno le altre.
> ...


si ma la valutazione va fatta chiedendosi siamo in champion perche c'è stato un miglioramento o perche gli altri hanno fatto schifo? se fanno valutazioni solo in base al piazzamento poi rischiano di sbattere la faccia contro la dura realtà l'anno prossimo, perche l'anno prossimo non è mica detto che juve, atalanta ecc cannino di nuovo la stagione, quindi alla fine punti fatti, gol subiti/fatti e altri dati oggettivi vanno tenuto in conto per una valutazione piu verosimile possibile.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma la valutazione va fatta chiedendosi siamo in champion perche c'è stato un miglioramento o perche gli altri hanno fatto schifo? se fanno valutazioni solo in base al piazzamento poi rischiano di sbattere la faccia contro la dura realtà l'anno prossimo, perche l'anno prossimo non è mica detto che juve, atalanta ecc cannino di nuovo la stagione, quindi alla fine punti fatti, gol subiti/fatti e altri dati oggettivi vanno tenuto in conto per una valutazione piu verosimile possibile


Ma nel calcio come nello sport i meriti personali si intrecciano sempre ai limiti altri.
Vale in gara secca e, a maggior ragione, sul lungo periodo come può essere una lega.

Poi il tempo sarà galantuomo.
Presidente e ds ovviamente le valutazioni sulla bontà della rosa e dell'allenatore è chiaro che devono farle ma limitarsi solo ai punti mi pare eccessivo.

Il napoli oggi cosa è?
Una squadra che ha perso il treno scudetto o una squadra che ha centrato in carrozza la champions?
Se l'obiettivo era lo scudetto allora il napoli ha fallito ma se l'obiettivo era la champions mi pare la squadra l'obiettivo l'abbia praticamente blindato con giornate di anticipo.
Io credo i punti vadano anche pesati e i punti che sta perdendo oggi il napoli, a obiettivo centrato o perso, vanno pesati per bene.

Il presidente del napoli quando il suo napoli centra l'obiettivo farebbe bene a immettere qualcosina per congelare il margine che si è creato sul campo altrimenti è chiaro che si balla come pazzi tra secondo e quinto posto.
Il napoli non è nettamente più forte dell'atalanta e non è più forte della juve, quest'anno ha fatto meglio e in classifica precederà forse queste rivali.
Meriti personali o demeriti altrui?
Discorsi frivoli : è nato prima l'uovo o la gallina? 
Atteniamoci ai fatti in una scienza non esatta chiamata calcio.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma nel calcio come nello sport i meriti personali si intrecciano sempre ai limiti altri.
> Vale in gara secca e, a maggior ragione, sul lungo periodo come può essere una lega.
> 
> Poi il tempo sarà galantuomo.
> ...


si ma il napoli è in champion in anticipo per meriti propri o per demeriti altrui? non sono discorsi frivoli, per fare un esempio sempre rimanendo in ambito sportivo, prendi un corridore, il piazzamento è una valutazione relativa che tiene conto anche della prestazione degli avversari, mentre il tempo del corridore quello è un dato oggettivo del singolo corridore e su quello lavora per migliorarsi, poi se quel tempo equivale ad un bronzo, ad un argento o ad un oro quello dipende dal tempo degli altri concorrenti.
Quindi punti, gol, fatti e subiti, per una squadra di calcio contano eccome, poi se con quei punti vai in champion o meno dipende dal rendimento degli altri. 
Quei dati oggi dicono che il napoli se dovesse vincerle tutte farebbe 2 punti in piu dell'anno scorso, e a gol come ha gia detto @Lineker10 ne hanno segnati molto meno rispetto all'anno scorso.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma il napoli è in champion in anticipo per meriti propri o per demeriti altrui? non sono discorsi frivoli, per fare un esempio sempre rimanendo in ambito sportivo, prendi un corridore, il piazzamento è una valutazione relativa che tiene conto anche della prestazione degli avversari, mentre il tempo del corridore quello è un dato oggettivo del singolo corridore e su quello lavora per migliorarsi, poi se quel tempo equivale ad un bronzo, ad un argento o ad un oro quello dipende dal tempo degli altri concorrenti.
> Quindi punti, gol, fatti e subiti, per una squadra di calcio contano eccome, poi se con quei punti vai in champion o meno dipende dal rendimento degli altri.
> Quei dati oggi dicono che il napoli se dovesse vincerle tutte farebbe 2 punti in piu dell'anno scorso, e a gol come ha gia detto @Lineker10 ne hanno segnati molto meno rispetto all'anno scorso.


Ma con questa teoria capisci che dovresti sminuire pure le vittorie?
La juve ha semplicemente vinto per 10 anni o ha vinto perchè attorno aveva il nulla cosmico?
La juve ha perso la champions in finale perchè inadeguata o perchè contro aveva squadre più forti?

E' lo sport , è la vita.
Devi essere presente e vincere quando l'occasione chiama.


Forse abbiamo un approccio diverso perchè facciamo valutazioni diverse che poi però confluiscono in conclusioni simili.
Tu magari analizzi i punti e io mi concentro sul campo che poi è la stessa cosa perchè il campo decreta i punti.

Gattuso la champions lo scorso anno l'avrebbe meritata tutta ma si è suicidato all'ultima giornata.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Aspetto l'ufficialità matematica, ma è molto probabile ormai che Spalletti faccia meno punti di Gattuso.



Eh... Non parlo va


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma con questa teoria capisci che dovresti sminuire pure le vittorie?
> La juve ha semplicemente vinto per 10 anni o ha vinto perchè attorno aveva il nulla cosmico?
> La juve ha perso la champions in finale perchè inadeguata o perchè contro aveva squadre più forti?
> 
> ...


non è questione di sminuire le vittorie, ma dare il giusto peso, la juve i 9 scudetti di fila li ha vinti anche perche mancava la concorrenza di milan e inter, e infatti questo ha portato a valutazioni errate e ora si ritrovano in crisi. 
Quello che voglio dire è che per una valutazione complessiva devi tener conto della tua performance individuale, ok raggiungere gli obiettivi ma bisogna anche vedere come li raggiungi


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non è questione di sminuire le vittorie, ma dare il giusto peso, la juve i 9 scudetti di fila li ha vinti anche perche mancava la concorrenza di milan e inter, e infatti questo ha portato a valutazioni errate e ora si ritrovano in crisi.
> Quello che voglio dire è che per una valutazione complessiva devi tener conto della tua performance individuale, ok raggiungere gli obiettivi ma bisogna anche vedere come li raggiungi


Ma certo che la valutazioni vanno fatte e ci mancherebbe pure..
E non c'è nemmeno nulla di male a dire che Spalletti ha avuto un bel culo a trovarsi una concorrenza meno folta per il quarto posto.
Ma quando la sorte chiama bisogna esserci.
Almeno questo...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma il napoli è in champion in anticipo per meriti propri o per demeriti altrui? non sono discorsi frivoli, per fare un esempio sempre rimanendo in ambito sportivo, prendi un corridore, il piazzamento è una valutazione relativa che tiene conto anche della prestazione degli avversari, mentre il tempo del corridore quello è un dato oggettivo del singolo corridore e su quello lavora per migliorarsi, poi se quel tempo equivale ad un bronzo, ad un argento o ad un oro quello dipende dal tempo degli altri concorrenti.
> Quindi punti, gol, fatti e subiti, per una squadra di calcio contano eccome, poi se con quei punti vai in champion o meno dipende dal rendimento degli altri.
> Quei dati oggi dicono che il napoli se dovesse vincerle tutte farebbe 2 punti in piu dell'anno scorso, e a gol come ha gia detto @Lineker10 ne hanno segnati molto meno rispetto all'anno scorso.


e pensare che la critica più forte per Gattuso è sempre stata sulla sua fase offensiva


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma con questa teoria capisci che dovresti sminuire pure le vittorie?
> La juve ha semplicemente vinto per 10 anni o ha vinto perchè attorno aveva il nulla cosmico?
> La juve ha perso la champions in finale perchè inadeguata o perchè contro aveva squadre più forti?
> 
> ...


Ha (vinto) perché l'assegno bastava ancora
sia per mantenere una rosa almeno degna di questo nome.. sia per mantenere la terna...

Adesso che fa fatica con entrambe
o meglio arbitro non può fare impossibile
si ruba solamente per un posto in Champions League
ma mi pare evidente che questo comporta una maggiore dose di schifezze in mondovisione 

p.s. c'è ne erano quando vincevano 
Figurati adesso!


----------

